# Under Seat Dinette Slide Out Mod



## Tim P (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi all,

Just got back from South Padre Island with the DW and kids. Had a GREAT time!! Here is mod I did a couple of camping trips ago. I saw the "door" mods, but it looked expensive and tedious. (Finding/making doors, hinges, etc.) So, I went to a local marine upholstry shop (Banks sails in Seabrook, TX) and had them make 3 covers. Sizes are two 11' x 22.5" and one 11" x 36". Total cost including the snaps was 100 bucks. The DW LOVES them.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Pretty clever idea...









In case you ever want to switch to doors, you can order original Keystone doors through your dealer for around $16.00 each plus shipping


----------



## Tim P (Jul 29, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Pretty clever idea...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even so, I think I am much happier than with doors. The snaps are really simple and you can "operate" them with the slide in and the table in place. I almost went with doors, but am glad I didn't. My goal was to make the openings as LARGE as possible, then have covers made to cover the opening. You could probably have them made cheaper, but since I was in a hurry I didn't shop around.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Pretty good idea!! looks nice.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That's a great solution, Tim.
I never would have thought of that. Well done!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Great idea! Looks like a very convinient solution!


----------



## Tim P (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks! Well, other than the small things, the last thing I have to tackle before I am happy is the tub mod. Hopefully though, someone at the Rally in Texas (later this month) has done it and I can get a look-see/final pointers to push me over the edge!!


----------

